
Is Darwin wrong on how we pass our DNA from one generation to the next? - laurex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/is-darwin-wrong-on-how-we-pass-our-dna-from-one-generation-to-the-next/2018/08/23/cfb3374a-8f6d-11e8-8322-b5482bf5e0f5_story.html
======
gus_massa
This is an interesting article about horizontal gene transfer, but the title
is horrible, very horrible. I propose to change the title to the title of the
book "The Tangled Tree".

The evolutionary tree is like 99% correct for animals. Bacterias and Arqueas
are more messy. Plants are weird, really weird, with lot's of viable hybrids
and even more strange things. If it were a general article about how
misleading the evolutionary tree is, it should include plants, but it's an
article about horizontal gene transfer.

(Also DNA was discovered much latter, something like a hundred years after the
death of Darwin, but this may be an excess of nitpicking by me.)

